# NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off Retail w/Free Shipping!



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you to everyone who ordered from us in 2009. We are happy to announce that we are having an unbelievable sale on all Koni suspension parts until June 30th, 2010. They are allowing us to sell their shocks, struts, coilovers, etc. at 47.5% off retail. On top of that we are doing free shipping anywhere in the lower 48 states!
Check out the Koni Sports, FSD shocks and struts and coilovers below. If you don't see a part you need, please email us or send us a PM!
Due to the low prices Koni is letting us sell at, please allow 1-4 business days for orders to ship from our Connecticut warehouse or Koni’s Kentucky warehouse. We will do our best to keep the backorder dates on our site updated if a part is out of stock. Thank you and we appreciate your continued support.









*All pricing in this post and on our website reflects the 47.5% off list pricing. *










*Koni FSD Shocks and Struts*









Koni FSD Shock Absorber Kit for Volkswagen EOS - $607.95 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states









*All Koni Product on Sale Until June 30th, 2010 at 47.5% Off Retail Price!!*

















*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site 
http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be charged additional shipping fees. If you are interested in ordering multiple items at once, please contact us for a shipping quote.

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to sign-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:*[email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports
Any questions, feel free to PM us or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS 


_Modified by NAMotorsports at 12:50 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't believe 1-4 business days to ship is entirely accurate... great price though and I hope my set arrives soon.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Lams said:


> I don't believe 1-4 business days to ship is entirely accurate... great price though and I hope my set arrives soon.


As the sales goes on, the shipping is getting pushed back. In Feb when the sale started, it was 1-4 days on average. Now the dates are all being set by Koni because they are having a tough time keeping everything in stock.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

woohoo! Great product, good service, good communication, good price, turned our Eos into a great car! :beer:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Lams said:


> woohoo! Great product, good service, good communication, good price, turned our Eos into a great car! :beer:


Thanks! Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lams said:


> woohoo! Great product, good service, good communication, good price, turned our Eos into a great car! :beer:


Can you post a picture (side view of car)? Thanks! :beer:



Edit: Looks good! Very tempting for a future mod. Thanks for the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Here's my best effort with the poor camera on my phone:




























Running H&R Springs with Koni FSD.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Looks great Alex!


----------

